# Abzocke Gedichteseite



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Ich war am 20.08 auf der Internetseite www.[...].tv! Um sich anzumelden musste man einige Schritte durchlaufen! Am Anfang habe ich folgendes angeklickt: 2 Tage Testzugang für 1,99! Verlängert sich automatisch in einen 9 Monatszugang für 9,90 Euro pro Monat insofern keine Kündigung erfolgt.(Den Beleg habe ich noch) Im 2.Schritt habe ich dann meine Handynummer eingegeben! Es stand angeblich auch ganz klein auf der Seite, dass täglich 9,90 Euro abgebucht werden!Davon wusste ich aber nichts!!! Anschließend habe ich per SMS eine Code bekommen und habe mich eingeloggt. Als jetzt die Handy Rechnung kam, war ich geschockt! Es wurden mir jeden Tag 9,90 Euro berechnet! Insgesamt musste ich dafür 190 Euro netto bezahlen! Ich war doch nur 3 Minuten auf dieser Seite!! Auf der Rechnung stand SMS-Services/Wapme Systems AG! Da habe ich dann auch sofort angerufen und das Abo gekündigt. Die gute Frau sagte mir, dass das mit den 9,90 Euro täglich da stehen würde. Ich wollte das noch einmal überprüfen und bin wieder auf diese Seite gegangen! Es ist aber jetzt so, dass wenn ich auf Schritt 2 klicke, gar nicht weiter komme! Das ist doch merkwürdig! Mit den 9,90 Euro täglich wusste ich nicht! Das macht doch auch keiner!!! Hat einer schon Erfahrung mit dieser Seite gemacht? Was kann ich jetzt machen? Ich möchte mein Geld wieder haben? Gibt es da Möglichkeiten? Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!

Neo2

_[Keine gefährdenden oder kommerzielle Links. (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (8 Oktober 2005)

Ja, in den letzten Wochen eine der Hauptthemen hier: 

Siehe dieser Link:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922&start=0

Hat mittlerweile schon 47 Seiten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

